# The TRUE Black Clubhouse!



## <<Onafets>> (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey all fellow TRUE Black owners! 

Post your TRUE and how you've lapped it! 

This club will be updated once or twice a month unless bumped so lets roll the TRUE's on!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 30, 2009)

um i don't get this?? you talking about components with black paint job or something?


----------



## Fatal (Sep 30, 2009)

I believe its this: 

http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/thermalright-true-black-120-rev-a-cpu-cooler.html


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 30, 2009)

this is racist against us regular true users!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> this is racist against us regular true users!!!



I HAVE A DREAM!  That one day all TRUE users will be equal!


----------

